# JUST GOT HERE!! I have low egg yield (chickens, not wife!) Thought they were Happy!



## wolfmaster82 (Oct 15, 2014)

Flock is an even mix of Rocks and Reds (16 Total), also an even mix of 4 year olds and 10 month olds. Mixed (at night) when Juv's were 8 mos. and just beginning to lay. Have noted no physical/emotional problems/New pecking order is established and seems to be functioning OK. Have a large insulated (Upstate NY) indoor coop (w/ 6 nesting boxes) with large fenced/shaded outdoor run. Since September I've had a timed light extending daylight until 9pm EST. My girls get layer mash & scratch (x16), garden leftovers, grit and oyster shell when necessary. SO why am I only averaging 6-7 eggs every 48 hours??!! Even cannibalism doesn't account for that... and there has been no evidence (predators either). What gives..? Are they too comfortable??!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're 4 year olds could be pretty much done laying. Especially if they are from a hatchery. 

Its also the time of year when many birds molt. Have you noticed more feathers laying around than normal?


----------



## wolfmaster82 (Oct 15, 2014)

My original 4 yr. old flock was 12... the 6 I have left are the remaining layers. No signs of molting, etc.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

It has been my experience too that once they hit 4 years old (the fortunate ones who have lived that long) the laying really slows down. My birds who are that old lay better in the first half of the year. Sounds like you are taking great care of them though!


----------



## wolfmaster82 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement! I'm almost tempted to put a trail cam in the coop to see exactly what's going on. With my luck they'll be in there doing long division, running a black market on eggs with the mice, or laughing about how often we actually do wonder which came first (the chicken or the egg)!!


----------

